# Vale Tudo Question



## Jutt- (Jun 14, 2007)

I've been learning Muay Thai , solely to get better conditioning and to learn the art.

I don't think I'll ever be interested in the competing side of it ( although I fully take my hat off to those to who are.

With the above in connection to Vale Tudo.....

I was just wondering if you could learn the art of Vale Tudo , with out the compulsion of ( once good enough of course ) entering into competitions , matches etc etc

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jun 14, 2007)

I think you misunderstand.

Vale Tudo is not an art, it's a style of no-rules competition that means literally "Anything Goes" in Portuguese.  It's not an art, just a (lack of) rule set for open competition where you bring whatever you got into it.


This is not to be confused with the "Saotome School of Anything Goes Martial Arts"


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2007)

However you can learn MMA (mixed martial arts) without competing.


----------



## CDZ19 (Jun 15, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> I think you misunderstand.
> 
> Vale Tudo is not an art, it's a style of no-rules competition that means literally "Anything Goes" in Portuguese.  It's not an art, just a (lack of) rule set for open competition where you bring whatever you got into it.
> 
> ...



Ranma 1/2 Fan?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 15, 2007)

Most people that train MMA will never step into a cage or ring.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 15, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> Vale Tudo is not an art, it's a style of no-rules competition that means literally "Anything Goes" in Portuguese. It's not an art, just a (lack of) rule set for open competition where you bring whatever you got into it.


 
What he said...

Basically, it's a competition.  Now, there may be some places that specialize in training someone for the Vale Tudo, but it still doesn't change the fact that Vale Tudo isn't an official art.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jun 18, 2007)

CDZ19 said:


> Ranma 1/2 Fan?




Oh, yeah!  I was hopping someone would get the reference


----------

